# Mohican area Clear Fork river



## ttipul (Jul 19, 2014)

I am new to trout fishing and wading, any suggestions to the Clear Fork river Mohican area. I have fished the CF near Butler just looking for some different spots. Thank you


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Wrong spot, post in NE or Central forum.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Probably better in central Ohio forum


----------



## big ducks (Sep 23, 2014)

Definitely not Northeast?


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Any where you can get away from people. A good place to start would be near the covered bridge. It's near the group B camp area of the state park.

I was there last week camping talked to a few guys. Said they did well with flies.


----------



## ttipul (Jul 19, 2014)

Gills63 said:


> Any where you can get away from people. A good place to start would be near the covered bridge. It's near the group B camp area of the state park.
> 
> I was there last week camping talked to a few guys. Said they did well with flies.


Thank you


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Going to be camping down there next month and was planning to take my regular rod, but may have to take along the buggy whip too. I have caught many a smallie on the FR, but have never caught a trout of any kind with it. I've never been a tiny fly throwing guy though either..... think my smallest hooks are #10's (for bluegill) and the majority of true 'flies' i tie are usually big #4 or #2 streamers, ug-bugs & creatures for smallies. May have to do some research and tie a few new ones for the trip.


----------



## maximum_bob37 (May 20, 2013)

A good place for trout is right under the dam at the clear fork res. fish just past the bridge for trout, catfish, and an occasional muskie.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

maximum_bob37 said:


> A good place for trout is right under the dam at the clear fork res. fish just past the bridge for trout, catfish, and an occasional muskie.


How do you legally fish that area? How do you access it?


----------



## maximum_bob37 (May 20, 2013)

It's perfectly legal, and pull off parking on either side of the bridge.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Well I know you can't fish from the bridge and I was told a few times that it was illegal to walk from the road to the river, as the land on both sides of the river was private property.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

maximum_bob37 said:


> A good place for trout is right under the dam at the clear fork res. fish just past the bridge for trout, catfish, and an occasional muskie.


Are you talking about below Clearfork Res dam or below Pleasant Hill dam? Guess i have never heard of there being trout below Clearfork reservoir and i also thought the whole area around the dam at Clearfork was off limits. I don't get down there often enough to say i know for sure though. I do know Mohican State Park/Forrest is located in the area below Pleasant Hill Lake and that section of river does have a stocked trout population. When i was a kid, a friend of mine took me camping along the Mohican river South of Loudonville and we waded the river and caught quite a few pike (muskie?) just throwing grubs. I didn't know enough about either species back then to be able to say what they really were, but my buddy always called them pike.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Attica, there are trout below Clear Fork Res. 

Seems a few years back they relaxed the rules about what areas of the dam are off limits. I assume that at the same time is when they decided it was OK to allow ice fishing.


----------



## maximum_bob37 (May 20, 2013)

Between the bridge and dam at clearfork res is only accessible with a canoe. But from the bridge on is public access.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info........... learned something new today!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I caught my personal best musky directly after the bridge below clear fork reservoir a couple years ago. At that time between bridge and Res was a no fishing zone


----------

